# Where is the best country/seafood buffet ?



## Milkman

Im dead serious about this, so it goes in the OT forum. 

For a big portion of my life Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge in Athens, Ga. was the all around best place to get a buffet meal of old time BBQ and stew, fried fish and seafood, vegetables, desserts, etc.  Then they closed.

After that The Runway Fish House near Baldwin Ga became that place offering very near the same type menu in a buffet setting. Then they closed.

Is there such a place left in Ga. now ???


----------



## GoldDot40

Red Minnow in Elberton. Same original owners from the original Red Minnow that was in Carnesville that burned.

Swamp Guinea in Hartwell

The Redd House between Jefferson and Nicholson. They have seafood on Saturday nights if I remember right. It's buffet also.

Is Leatherwood in Toccoa still open??

How about Booty's Fish House in Royston???


----------



## Milkman

Bassquatch said:


> Red Minnow in Elberton. Same original owners from the original Red Minnow that was in Carnesville that burned.
> 
> Swamp Guinea in Hartwell
> 
> The Redd House between Jefferson and Nicholson. They have seafood on Saturday nights if I remember right. It's buffet also.
> 
> Is Leatherwood in Toccoa still open??
> 
> How about Booty's Fish House in Royston???



Thanks, I will check out the Red Minnow and Booty's, do they have BBQ and Stew??

The Redd House is a good buffet. I have eaten there many times. They have fish and veggies but no old time BBQ and stew.

Leatherwood has lots of greasy fish but again no BBQ and stew unless they have added it.


----------



## GA DAWG

When I was young and hunted in Monticello. We use to go to Franks seafood outside of Monticello back toward 75. I wonder if its still around?


----------



## Milkman

GA DAWG said:


> When I was young and hunted in Monticello. We use to go to Franks seafood outside of Monticello back toward 75. I wonder if its still around?



Do you mean toward I-75 or some other road?  Ga 83 is the road toward Forsyth.


----------



## GA DAWG

Well back that way. On 212 I think.


----------



## Flash

Milkman said:


> Thanks, I will check out the Red Minnow and Booty's, do they have BBQ and Stew??
> 
> The Redd House is a good buffet. I have eaten there many times. They have fish and veggies but no old time BBQ and stew.
> 
> Leatherwood has lots of greasy fish but again no BBQ and stew unless they have added it.



 Booty's has stew but not BBQ. Ask the waitress to let you try the Dipped chicken.


----------



## Milkman

Flash said:


> Booty's has stew but not BBQ. Ask the waitress to let you try the Dipped chicken.



Thanks Flash........What else is on the buffet ?


----------



## Flash

Sending PM


----------



## skiff23

The best around is at Coleman's Lake down near Midville.It is right on the water and is awesome. As far as the Red Minnow and Booty's, i grew up on these and still live close but don't waste your time. Not good food to me anymore. Dye's in Thompson Ga is very good . We eat there about once amonth.  I like seafood and will drive 2 hours about twice a year and eat at Coleman's Lake. It is by far the best now.


----------



## CC Rider

Gumlog in Lavonia is decent. I heard last night that they re-opened Catfish Corner in Banks County.


----------



## David Parker

Thinkin relative to where you are.  Booty's and then Vanna's for your fish and bbq respectively.

Down here in the AUG, we have Sportsman Corner and Angie's Steak and Seafood.  I can't say bad or good for either, just that it's an option.


----------



## Milkman

CC Rider said:


> Gumlog in Lavonia is decent. I heard last night that they re-opened Catfish Corner in Banks County.



Gumlog is not buffet is it ??

What does the Catfish Corner place offer ??



David Parker said:


> Thinkin relative to where you are.  Booty's and then Vanna's for your fish and bbq respectively.
> 
> .



Where is the Vanna's place you mention, what do they offer?


----------



## ditchdoc24

GA DAWG said:


> When I was young and hunted in Monticello. We use to go to Franks seafood outside of Monticello back toward 75. I wonder if its still around?



Frank's Restaurant is on Hwy 212 near Lake Jackson right at the Newton County line. They still have a pretty good buffet.

Buckner's over in south Butts County is good. I think it's off I-75 somewhere.


----------



## Slingblade

Milkman said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by CC Rider
> 
> Gumlog in Lavonia is decent. I heard last night that they re-opened Catfish Corner in Banks County.
> 
> Gumlog is not buffet is it ??
> 
> What does the Catfish Corner place offer ??
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by David Parker
> 
> Thinkin relative to where you are. Booty's and then Vanna's for your fish and bbq respectively.
> 
> .
> 
> Where is the Vanna's place you mention, what do they offer?



I believe he is talking about Vanna BBQ, about 3 miles south of Royston on Hwy 17


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## GoldDot40

Catfish Corner used to be some pretty good eat'n. I grew up in Commerce and we used to eat there every other Sunday it seemed. Hopefully the new people will be as good. Used to be another one called The Porter House between Jefferson and Maysville that was excellent. Think its been closed for several years now.


----------



## Mike 65

Buckners is off I-75 at the highway 36 exit, can't remember the exit number. Good food but no seafood. One of them places that keep bringing bowls of food  to your table as long as you keep eating. Got some of the best fried chicken, sat night they have BBQ and stew. Good country cooking.


----------



## Milkman

Thanks for everyone's input so far. 

Some of the suggested places don't seem to exist anymore or perhaps Google cant find them or a phone number.

From what I have read here I have 3 places in reasonable driving distance of where I live or places I visit occasionally that have potential.  

I hope to check out

Booty's   ( thanks for the PM with your buffet menu Flash)

Red Minnow

Buckner's


----------



## David Parker

Yeah Vanna Country BBQ is south of Royston on 17... Only open on the weekends I believe, but they've been in business a minute and should still be operating.  It's a red barn lookin deal beside a Fina Station i think.


----------



## win280

Fishermans catch on 78 between Stone Mountain an Snellville has AYCE crablegs/shrimp on Thursdays for $25 or $26.00
Can also order AYCE  shrimp,fried or boiled for $13.00


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Milkman said:


> Thanks, I will check out the Red Minnow and Booty's, do they have BBQ and Stew??
> 
> The Redd House is a good buffet. I have eaten there many times. They have fish and veggies but no old time BBQ and stew.
> 
> Leatherwood has lots of greasy fish but again no BBQ and stew unless they have added it.



Redd House had BBQ and stew on the buffet last time I was there, though that's been a year or more.

I still shed a tear occasionally for Charlie Williams Pinecrest lodge, it was my favorite restaurant in the world.  The longtime head cook from there owns The Camp now, in the  Homewood Hills shopping center.


----------



## SLY22

Buckner's some of the best fried chicken, BBQ and country cooking you will ever eat and they keep feeding ya till ya can't hold no more!!


----------



## biggdogg

Buckner's is the best fried chicken, period. You will be disappointed if you're looking for dark meat though. Breasts only. And avoid the place on Sundays after church.


----------



## Killdee

biggdogg said:


> Buckner's is the best fried chicken, period. You will be disappointed if you're looking for dark meat though. Breasts only. And avoid the place on Sundays after church.



We ate there on the way back from scouting at Piedmont this year, it was great and yes very crowded after church.


----------



## NiteHunter

The Garden Patch in Barnesville has some pretty good eating.


----------



## crackerdave

ditchdoc24 said:


> Frank's Restaurant is on Hwy 212 near Lake Jackson right at the Newton County line. They still have a pretty good buffet.
> 
> Buckner's over in south Butts County is good. I think it's off I-75 somewhere.



Buckners is real good!


----------



## ditchdoc24

Mike 65 said:


> Buckners is off I-75 at the highway 36 exit, can't remember the exit number. Good food but no seafood. One of them places that keep bringing bowls of food  to your table as long as you keep eating. Got some of the best fried chicken, sat night they have BBQ and stew. Good country cooking.



Thanks for the info. I've been to Buckner's to eat once before and I wasn't the one driving. I was a little comatose and full as a tick when I left there.


----------



## Davexx1

I love those country cooking buffets.  

There used to be a country cooking buffet in Dublin, but I don't remember the name of it.

If you get down into Florida there is a real good country home cooking buffet in Madison.  O'neals Country Buffet is a great place to eat.

In Central Florida (Plant City, Lakeland, Winter Haven, and Bartow) there is Fred's Southern Kitchen.  They are great.  Ribs every night after 4 and all day on weekends.  We go there often.  Makes me hungry just thinking about it.

Dave


----------



## Derek

the Garden Patch in Barnesville is by far the best Fried chicken I've ever had....I've hurt myself many times in there.


----------



## BoKat96

https://www.facebook.com/212Franks

https://www.facebook.com/BucknersFamilyRestaurant

Dave there is a buffet in East Dublin called the Cloverleaf, only open for lunch I believe and Sundays.


----------



## Dub

skiff23 said:


> The best around is at Coleman's Lake down near Midville.It is right on the water and is awesome. As far as the Red Minnow and Booty's, i grew up on these and still live close but don't waste your time. Not good food to me anymore. Dye's in Thompson Ga is very good . We eat there about once amonth.  I like seafood and will drive 2 hours about twice a year and eat at Coleman's Lake. It is by far the best now.



Coleman's Lake really is great.


----------



## 3ringer

win280 said:


> Fishermans catch on 78 between Stone Mountain an Snellville has AYCE crablegs/shrimp on Thursdays for $25 or $26.00
> Can also order AYCE  shrimp,fried or boiled for $13.00



X2. Good folks  Good Seafood


----------



## blues brother

Derek said:


> the Garden Patch in Barnesville is by far the best Fried chicken I've ever had....I've hurt myself many times in there.



Bet we have seen each other hurt ourselves at the PATCH!
I like it better than Buckners.


----------



## Silver Britches

B & J's Seafood and here is their Facebook Page

If you ever get down here along the coast, check this place out, located in the small town of Darien, GA. This place stays packed! Check out their online menu at their website for more info. 












I've been by that place many times and have yet to stop and eat there. Every time I go by it is jammed packed, and too crowded for me to want to stop. I have heard nothing but great things about this place, and plan on checking it out sometime. Just don't like crowded places!

Oh man, I could eat a huge platter of them fried scrimp, right now!


----------



## K80Shooter

Bassquatch said:


> Red Minnow in Elberton. Same original owners from the original Red Minnow that was in Carnesville that burned.
> 
> *Red Minnow is pretty good, lots of fried food.*
> 
> Swamp Guinea in Hartwell
> 
> *I live close to this one and don't waste my time going there...... nuff said.*
> 
> The Redd House between Jefferson and Nicholson. They have seafood on Saturday nights if I remember right. It's buffet also.
> 
> *Never tried this one but need to.*
> 
> Is Leatherwood in Toccoa still open??
> 
> 
> 
> How about Booty's Fish House in Royston???
> 
> *Booty's is pretty good, worth the trip.*




I also miss Charlie Williams, none of the above places has the variety they had. Wish it were still open. 

I only ate at Runway Fish House in Baldwin once........ It was the last weekend they were open.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC

If your wanting BBQ don't get it at a fish house !   Here is my favorites in NE  GA.   Bar H in Royston
                                   Zeb Deans in Danielsville
                                    Vanna's  near Royston
                                     Holcomb's in Greensboro


----------



## whchunter

*Coleman's*



skiff23 said:


> The best around is at Coleman's Lake down near Midville.It is right on the water and is awesome. As far as the Red Minnow and Booty's, i grew up on these and still live close but don't waste your time. Not good food to me anymore. Dye's in Thompson Ga is very good . We eat there about once amonth.  I like seafood and will drive 2 hours about twice a year and eat at Coleman's Lake. It is by far the best now.



Coleman's Lake no longer has the buffet. They also don't have "customer appreciation day".  They had to eliminate it due to a bad crowd taking advantage. I don't imagine they will do a buffet again.


----------



## whchunter

*Dublin*



Davexx1 said:


> I love those country cooking buffets.
> 
> There used to be a country cooking buffet in Dublin, but I don't remember the name of it.
> 
> If you get down into Florida there is a real good country home cooking buffet in Madison.  O'neals Country Buffet is a great place to eat.
> 
> In Central Florida (Plant City, Lakeland, Winter Haven, and Bartow) there is Fred's Southern Kitchen.  They are great.  Ribs every night after 4 and all day on weekends.  We go there often.  Makes me hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> Dave



The one in Dublin is "Ole Time Country Buffet". Ole Time has one in Warner Robbins and Macon as well. I believe they have others as well.


----------



## whchunter

*Others*

Ever tried the BBQ buffet at the old Macon Mall?

2 good sea food buffets in Savannah (or used to be) Buckaneers and Shellhouse

Lyons has a few. One is Chatters and it's good.


Not as many buffets as they were years ago. It seems if you have a buffet people will take advantage and try to beat you out of a $. Used to like Ryans but some of those have closed.


----------



## carter

Pelicans Point  just outside of Darien ,will make you hurt yourself all you can eat crab legs ,prime rib , any kind of seafood you want 28 bucks !!!!! The view is nice to sitting in the river !


----------



## Milkman

Flash,
Still haven't made it over your way to eat yet, but Booty's is still on my list

 We did eat at the Red Minnow in Elberton a few months ago. I was OK but not what I am really looking for.

I saw an ad in a newspaper that the Katfish Korner near Lula is open again. Anyone been yet? Hope to try it soon.


----------



## KDarsey

No seafood or BBQ but if you are in the Fitzgerald area stop in except on Saturdays at Nabilla's on Main Street.
Might be the best buffet I've ever had.
$8.99
A 4 inch deep X 10 X 16 ( I think...could be bigger) pan of stick-o-lean starts you off & then 4 - 5 other meats with just about every vegetable grown.
A dessert bar that will make you cry tears of joy.
Carry a DD because its hard to drive after the feast she puts on.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Buckners...*



ditchdoc24 said:


> Frank's Restaurant is on Hwy 212 near Lake Jackson right at the Newton County line. They still have a pretty good buffet.
> 
> Buckner's over in south Butts County is good. I think it's off I-75 somewhere.



Exit 201 in Butts County-just passed Flying J truck stop on the access road !


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*The Garden Patch*



blues brother said:


> Bet we have seen each other hurt ourselves at the PATCH!
> I like it better than Buckners.



Yes- it is very good-wish they would figure out whether they want you to pay before or after you eat !  Also-I think their seafood buffet is over priced but it is what it is and it is where it is !


----------



## Milkman

We went to Jackson Ga today and while there had a late lunch at Buckner's.   We were not lonely while there. It was about a 20 minute wait to get a seat.  Great food at a fair price.  At the intersection of Ga 36 and I-75

Still not the overall replacement to Charlie Williams and Runway that I am looking for, but a GOOD place to eat !!


----------



## 280bst

The Redd House been at it for decades as said on hwy 335 complete seafood buffet it's good to me sometimes have frog legs have to ask for them, also good ribs and such also, on Sunday it's like going to Grand-ma's after church. Catfish corner did re-open I heard back in Nov. have not been there Also heard Runway opened back up don't know for sure. I miss Charlie Williams too think it had a lot to do with the atmosphere of the place Good  Luck


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Milkman said:


> Still not the overall replacement to Charlie Williams and Runway that I am looking for, but a GOOD place to eat !!



Milkman - There is no replacement for Charlie William's Pinecrest Lodge.  A little bit of my soul died when that temple to all foods Southern closed.


----------



## PappyHoel

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Milkman - There is no replacement for Charlie William's Pinecrest Lodge.  A little bit of my soul died when that temple to all foods Southern closed.



I grew up eating there can't believe it's closed.  I didn't know that.  There was a place called the runway out towards Cornelia that was awesome.


----------



## Shadow11

Man i miss runway. The western sizzlin just above helen does a pretty good buffet with a lil bit of everything.


----------



## Milkman

Shadow11 said:


> Man i miss runway. The western sizzlin just above helen does a pretty good buffet with a lil bit of everything.



Thats in Cleveland isnt it ?


----------



## cmfireman

Not in GA, but theres a place in Murrels Inlet near Myrtle Beach, SC called Prosser's BBQ.

They have excellent BBQ, and a seafood buffet including stuffed crab, fried oysters, scallops and many types of fresh fish as well.  

They've been around since 1953.


----------



## olcowman

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Milkman - There is no replacement for Charlie William's Pinecrest Lodge.  A little bit of my soul died when that temple to all foods Southern closed.



Amen to that brother... I teared up some when I read that they were auctioning off the contents of the building back in 2004? I hope some of them houses they built there after that end up with some of them poltergeists in them!

I really ain't got no buffet that qualifies per all the OPs requirements... the good ones are all closed up I reckon? We do eat at Norris's in Thomaston after church pretty often and it's as good as any around for just good ol' home cooking and friendly folks.


----------



## Shadow11

Milkman said:


> Thats in Cleveland isnt it ?



There was one in cleveland but it closed years ago. They reopened one between cleveland and helen. Its in the building that used to be west family restaraunt. The new is a lot better than the old one was.


----------



## Luke0927

Is catfish corner the one that used to be in an old school house type building?  I think that's where I used to go as a kid, remember going to a lot of the good ole buffets with my grandparents in early 90's, miss them days.


----------



## Firescooby

Shadow11 said:


> There was one in cleveland but it closed years ago. They reopened one between cleveland and helen. Its in the building that used to be west family restaraunt. The new is a lot better than the old one was.



We went about a year ago, and I'll NEVER go back. Talk about HORRIBLE. I've heard that the Saturday breakfast is good...but like I said...I'll NEVER go back. Heard the same from friends as well that went recently.


----------



## one hogman

Not a buffet but anyone here ate at Ray's mill pond?? in Ray City Ga. TRY the Swamp Platter


----------



## Milkman

Luke0927 said:


> Is catfish corner the one that used to be in an old school house type building?  I think that's where I used to go as a kid, remember going to a lot of the good ole buffets with my grandparents in early 90's, miss them days.



C. corner is in a building that looks as if it were built to be a restaurant.  You are probably thinking of either Porterhouse at Dry Pond or one that was up near Clermont.  Both of them were in 1920's era school houses.


----------



## gunsaler111

I-20 exit 5,has a pretty good buffet at newborns truckstop.


----------



## north_ga fireman

The place in clermont used to be called brookton catfish and the other one between Cleveland and Helen was ok at one time


----------



## Gone Fishing

Journey's End in Loganville.  I can't remember what days they have seafood.  I think it's Friday and Saturday nights.  But the rest of the menu is awesome country cooking.  Fried green maters, baked mac and cheese and melt in your mouth roast beef.


----------



## JacksonLakeLife

Don't waste your time with Franks on 212 in Jasper County. The food has gone down hill. Last three times I have been there the food was over cooked! How you screw up Fried chicken is past me!


----------



## Swamperdog

If it's any consolation to folks, the owners of Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge retired to Saint Simon's Island and opened an upscale seafood restaurant called, "Crabdaddy's."  It's some of the best seafood on the island.

I've eaten at Crabdaddys many a time and I'll still miss Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge!  (the original sitdown restaurant and not the fast food version they opened in the late '80s early '90s.

- Swamperdog


----------



## Milkman

Off topic slightly from my original post but thought I would offer this for crab leg lovers.

Katie's Diner at the truck stop on US 78 in Monroe has seafood on Saturdays.  I don't know what the full menu offers due to me only being interested in crab legs. I do know there are catfish offered too.

3 ways you can get the steamed crab legs.

1 lb. crab only for $10

1lb crab leg with hush puppies, potato, and slaw  $13

All you can eat crab legs for $28

I learned last Saturday night that my 7 year old grand-daughter can now eat a full pound by herself , but Papa still has to help her crack them.


----------



## M80

I really enjoyed the Dillard house in Dillard GA. 6 weeks out if the year they have a seafood buffet on Friday nights. I tried to put them out of business but I failed. I was full for 2 days though.


----------



## Milkman

OK, lets revisit this subject and see if something new has opened up since the thread got started.

Post up any good place to eat.  Especially anyone that serves up good fried seafood and BBQ. Anyone who ever ate at Charlie Williams in Athens, or Runway in Baldwin knows what kind of place I am looking for.

I STILL have not made it over to Flash's place (Bootys Fish House)  in Royston Ga. so it may be the place.  Im just gonna have to make a special trip to do it Flash.


----------



## Flash

Let me know when you do


----------



## K80Shooter

I've been to Flash's place a good bit over the years and do not see that changing anytime soon. 

On another note I sure did like Charlie Williams..... Sadly all good things end sooner or later.


----------



## MudDucker

Milkman said:


> Im dead serious about this, so it goes in the OT forum.
> 
> For a big portion of my life Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge in Athens, Ga. was the all around best place to get a buffet meal of old time BBQ and stew, fried fish and seafood, vegetables, desserts, etc.  Then they closed.



You made my mouth water thinking of the old Lodge.  Mrs. Williams called me by name back when I was in college at UGA.  Ate there at least once a week.

I ate at the Dillard House a couple of weeks ago and for old style country cooking, it was pretty good.

The seafood buffet at Seminole Wind in Thomasville was good the last time I ate there.


----------



## Horns

Charlie Williams was some good eating. We used to go there at least 3 times a year. Sure do miss it.


----------



## jimbo4116

If you are ever coming through South Georgia stop at the Royal Cafe in Quitman for breakfast or lunch.  For breakfast order the "sick dog". You will like it.  Lunch buffet is good food. They have been in buisiness since 1913.

On your way back through stop at Sister's for lunch buffet.
Southern Soul food at its best.


----------



## Crakajak

Fishermans Catch on Hwy.78 between St. Mt and Snellvilee has AYCE crablegs on Thursday.You can also get AYCE shrimp also.


----------



## Nicodemus

Back when Seminole Wind on HWY 39 down by Lake Seminole was open, they had a FINE seafood buffet on Friday and Saturday nights. Shame they got shut down.

It`s not a buffet, but Nothin` Fancy just east of Morgan has good fish. Blackbeard`s in Albany is always good. The Farmhouse in Dawson has some really good and really fresh mullet on Fridays. You can get em fried or grilled.


----------



## Milkman

Crakajak said:


> Fishermans Catch on Hwy.78 between St. Mt and Snellvilee has AYCE crablegs on Thursday.You can also get AYCE shrimp also.



Very interested............   Have you eaten there?  

Tell it all brother !!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Milkman said:


> Very interested............   Have you eaten there?
> 
> Tell it all brother !!!!


Once a month .
They have been there for 20 + years.Little hole in the wall place across from HD west of Killian Hill road.
I think the AYCE shrimp is 15-16 and the crablegs are 29.But then again did I eat lunch today.
Only open Thurs-Sat 5-10 pm?????


----------



## Milkman

Almost 4 years since I started this quest I have found a place with food very similar to that of the late great Charlie Williams.   

It is owned and operated by one of our own members here Flash.  It is Bootys Fish House in Royston Ga.  We ate there this evening and it was GREAT.  All sort of good fried fish, veggies, country ham, stew, and special treats from the chef (Flash)made it a meal to remember.   And the really great part is two people get all they can eat for less than $29.  It is great food and great prices. 

It took a long time for the stars to align and for us to be over that way at supper time on Friday or Saturday but it was good to learn what a good meal can be had there.

It was great to meet you and the Mrs. today Terry.  We will be back !!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have eaten with Terry over at Booty's.  It was more good food than a man can handle.  I need to get back over there one evening before long.


----------



## Flash

Thanks for the kind words.   
Great to meet you and Mrs Milkman tonight.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Milkman said:


> Almost 4 years since I started this quest I have found a place with food very similar to that of the late great Charlie Williams.
> 
> It is owned and operated by one of our own members here Flash.  It is Bootys Fish House in Royston Ga.  We ate there this evening and it was GREAT.  All sort of good fried fish, veggies, country ham, stew, and special treats from the chef (Flash)made it a meal to remember.   And the really great part is two people get all they can eat for less than $29.  It is great food and great prices.
> 
> It took a long time for the stars to align and for us to be over that way at supper time on Friday or Saturday but it was good to learn what a good meal can be had there.
> 
> It was great to meet you and the Mrs. today Terry.  We will be back !!!!



BBQ too?  You didn't mention it but that was in your original requirement.


----------



## Milkman

cowhornedspike said:


> BBQ too?  You didn't mention it but that was in your original requirement.



No BBQ on the serving line but lots of choices otherwise. A few items were sent out by the chef and our server too. At the low price they charge there is money left to grab a pound of Q afterward.


----------



## GoldDot40

Still haven't made it up to Booty's myself. Shame too...it ain't that far of a drive.

Back to something touched on early on in this thread, I ate the Redd House a few weekends ago. The BBQ and ribs they have on the buffet are just awesome. There's another dish they have up there that's like something cooked in a slow cooker. Got beef, chicken and some veggies mixed up in it. I'm sure it's got a name...but it's good.

Probably the only disappointment with the Redd House is their dessert. For example, their banana puddin used to be made from scratch. Now...its obvious that it's a box mix. It's nowhere near what I like for banana puddin....and I LOVE home made banana puddin.

Had the Red Minnow recently too. Was NOT impressed in any fashion. Likely won't be back to that one.


----------



## vin-man

The Redd house between Jefferson and Nicholson is real good. Thurs night is country buffet, Fri and Sat is seafood buffet, and Sunday Brunch. Good food and friendly folks! Homemade strawberry  shortcake is the Bomb!!! Payment is cash or checks only, if you go there.


----------



## 3ringer

Blue Willow Inn Social Circle , ga has a seafood buffet on Friday and Saturday nights. Neat place in an old antebellum mansion. 
Also Tim’s seafood buffet in Milner is good and reasonable too.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Be tough to beat B and J's in Darien if you like buffets...


----------



## DAWG1419

vin-man said:


> The Redd house between Jefferson and Nicholson is real good. Thurs night is country buffet, Fri and Sat is seafood buffet, and Sunday Brunch. Good food and friendly folks! Homemade strawberry  shortcake is the Bomb!!! Payment is cash or checks only, if you go there.



I live in social Circle and don’t eat at the blue willow but do go to the red house once a month. Best by far


----------



## snuffy

Been awhile since I have been, but like The Country Kitchen in Barnesville


----------



## 3ringer

snuffy said:


> Been awhile since I have been, but like The Country Kitchen in Barnesville


Is the country inn buffet or menu


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969

The Filling Station in downtown Dalton Ga is awesome for excellent country cooking, buffet style  

10.00 even and includes the drink.    They are only open for lunch though and closed on Saturday


----------



## snuffy

3ringer said:


> Is the country inn buffet or menu



It is both. My mon used to order off the menu and the rest of us would eat the buffet.

They have very good crawfish and also have quail and frog legs. Or they did last time I was there. over a year ago.


----------



## jiminbogart

DAWG1419 said:


> I live in social Circle and don’t eat at the blue willow but do go to the red house once a month. Best by far



IMO, the ambiance at the Blue Willow beats the food by a long stretch. I will not return.


----------



## DannyW

I'm still not over the Runway in Cornelia closing down...best seafood buffet...ever.


----------



## doenightmare

snuffy said:


> Been awhile since I have been, but like The Country Kitchen in Barnesville



Where in Barnesville is ths place? I know the Garden Patch on 19/41 but not the Country Kitchen.


----------



## snuffy

doenightmare said:


> Where in Barnesville is ths place? I know the Garden Patch on 19/41 but not the Country Kitchen.



Go Hwy 36 south out of Barnesville turn left on Country Kitchen Rd. and it is about a mile or so on your right.


----------



## 3ringer

DannyW said:


> I'm still not over the Runway in Cornelia closing down...best seafood buffet...ever.



The runway was mighty fine eating


----------



## breathe in

i like a lot of some that are already mentioned. 

buckners is good. 

dillard house is good, but close to $30 now. they do let you take leftovers home, rare for a ayce. 

ate at a place called daddy's or daddy's place in kennesaw(?). only had lunch one day so not sure if they have seafood or bbq special. food was good but was more impressed with the service and cleanliness. 

garden patch is good for most stuff, but their seafood offerings were pretty sad. tiny shrimp and tilapia. 
even worse was their prime rib special. i'm driving there dreaming of a piece of rare steak the size of a dinner plate with au jus. their prime rib was little pieces of well done meat about the size of a slice of spam. 

been a few years, maybe it's changed?


----------



## brownhounds

down south seafood outside Millidgevville.......all you can eat grits bar, all you can eat hushpuppies, and a killer chop steak.

Straws in Sparta has some decent BBQ.


----------



## jiminbogart

Milkman said:


> Almost 4 years since I started this quest I have found a place with food very similar to that of the late great Charlie Williams.
> 
> It is owned and operated by one of our own members here Flash.  It is Bootys Fish House in Royston Ga.  We ate there this evening and it was GREAT.  All sort of good fried fish, veggies, country ham, stew, and special treats from the chef (Flash)made it a meal to remember.   And the really great part is two people get all they can eat for less than $29.  It is great food and great prices.
> 
> It took a long time for the stars to align and for us to be over that way at supper time on Friday or Saturday but it was good to learn what a good meal can be had there.
> 
> It was great to meet you and the Mrs. today Terry.  We will be back !!!!



I'm gonna have to slip in there all undercover like and see how they treat the non celebrities. 

White trash gotta eat too.


----------



## DAWG1419

brownhounds said:


> down south seafood outside Millidgevville.......all you can eat grits bar, all you can eat hushpuppies, and a killer chop steak.
> 
> Straws in Sparta has some decent BBQ.



We eat there when we don’t want to cook at camp. Purdy good too


----------



## GoldDot40

Had some Redd House this evening. Dang near caused myself some internal organ distortion. Nearly ate my weight in that Calabash style fried shrimp on the buffet. It's been 5 hours now and I'm STILL full.


----------



## Farmall61

Miss Jane's in Warrenton


----------



## 3ringer

This one is on my bucket list. It is in barnesville.


----------



## Milkman

Down South at Milledgeville and Country Kitchen at Barnesville are on my list now.


----------



## buckmanmike

The Back Porch in Shellman, Ga has a seafood buffet on thursday nights. Its limited and mostly fried.


----------



## dixiecutter

Nicodemus said:


> Back when Seminole Wind on HWY 39 down by Lake Seminole was open, they had a FINE seafood buffet on Friday and Saturday nights. Shame they got shut down.
> 
> It`s not a buffet, but Nothin` Fancy just east of Morgan has good fish. Blackbeard`s in Albany is always good. The Farmhouse in Dawson has some really good and really fresh mullet on Fridays. You can get em fried or grilled.



x2 seminole wind

r.i.p. seminole wind.


----------



## JohnK

carter said:


> Pelicans Point  just outside of Darien ,will make you hurt yourself all you can eat crab legs ,prime rib , any kind of seafood you want 28 bucks !!!!! The view is nice to sitting in the river !



I eaten at many of the places mentioned but here the prime rib, shrimp, crab legs, blackened fish is just not found else where. Good stuff.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Down South at Milledgeville and Country Kitchen at Barnesville are on my list now.



Finally had the opportunity to eat at Downsouth Seafood yesterday. It was very good. I had the fried shrimp and it was just right. They have the best hush puppies I ever ate and keep them on the table from beginning to end.  Also a grits bar that’s complimentary.  

It is on Ga 22 in the Sandtown community between Sparta and Milledgeville. ? ?


----------



## Bigtimber

Old thread but I would add Altman's in Darien.....sea food buffet. Friday Saturday nights. Beats B and J's if you ask me. Pelican Point has quit with the buffet...even has a new name. They was the best.....


----------



## Twiggbuster

My 92 year old dad( recently widowed), likes him some Old Times buffet. I go with him from time to time. It’s good , not bland. 
Love the cabbage and tomato /okra stew .
Warner Robins location.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Sweet baby jane’s in Lawrenceville is good country cooking. It really ain’t all that except it is definitely always fresh and purty darn tasty never bland.
All you can eat. None is bad...
Been a hundred times.


----------



## DannyW

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Sweet baby jane’s in Lawrenceville is good country cooking.



I eat there about 3-4 times a month...probably have seen you there. Decent fried chicken and the only place nearby that still serves AYCE whole fried catfish on certain days.

Funny story...about 6 months ago I went there and guess who I saw munching on a piece of fried chicken? My doctor, who is always chirping at me about my high cholesterol and bad diet. I just smiled as I walked by his table.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

DannyW said:


> I eat there about 3-4 times a month...probably have seen you there. Decent fried chicken and the only place nearby that still serves AYCE whole fried catfish on certain days.
> 
> Funny story...about 6 months ago I went there and guess who I saw munching on a piece of fried chicken? My doctor, who is always chirping at me about my high cholesterol and bad diet. I just smiled as I walked by his table.



Probably seen me but recently I moved away so I don’t have a great reason to frequent that place anymore.
If I’m near there and hungry I’m stopping in though for certain.
Funny I never tried the fried chicken because all the rest was so tasty and fresh.


----------



## GoldDot40

Carriage House in Jefferson, GA is a good southern food buffet. Only seafood I saw was fried shrimp and fried clam strips, but had all the other great southern cookin we all love.

They recently opened a 2nd location in the old Sonny's BBQ building on Atlanta Hwy in Athens. Had it a couple months ago....purdy good eat'n.


----------



## Tom W.

Pat's Backwater Grill in Fortson is very good. I usually get the fried shrimp, jalipeno hush puppies, cheese grits and fried onion rings. Fills me up, too!
But it's not a buffet......

When I had to spend a lot of time in Newnan we found the Green Tomato Cafe I believe the name is. It is near the mall as you exit the interstate,. Heading right and then having to cross the street to the left.  Great food there! And it is a buffet.


----------



## BeerThirty

Just got back from Vegas.  I don't think anywhere can top the buffets out there...


----------



## Milkman

BeerThirty said:


> Just got back from Vegas.  I don't think anywhere can top the buffets out there...



You obviously never ate at Charlie Williams.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Bigtimber said:


> Old thread but I would add Altman's in Darien.....sea food buffet. Friday Saturday nights. Beats B and J's if you ask me. Pelican Point has quit with the buffet...even has a new name. They was the best.....


I didn't know Pelican went out of business. As far as B & J good luck getting a seat. At 4:30 it's wrapped around the building. It ain't THAT good. Never heard of Altmans. Whats  it near in Darien?


----------



## Bigtimber

TurkeyH90 said:


> I didn't know Pelican went out of business. As far as B & J good luck getting a seat. At 4:30 it's wrapped around the building. It ain't THAT good. Never heard of Altmans. Whats  it near in Darien?



Yep....before you get to pelican point....same exit off 95 Im pretty sure...or what use to be pelican point. I think its just Friday and Saturday nights at Altmans for the seafood buffet. Better than B&Js imo. They don't have the crab legs though. 

       Someplace not too far from either is the old school diner. Not a buffet but its pretty good and its definitely "different" than any other place you have been...I can almost guarantee you that lol. Even got a pretty good guitar man in there on the weekend nights. I couldn't eat the whole wheelchair platter....I think I might could have but I might have needed a wheelchair.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Bigtimber said:


> Yep....before you get to pelican point....same exit off 95 Im pretty sure...or what use to be pelican point. I think its just Friday and Saturday nights at Altmans for the seafood buffet. Better than B&Js imo. They don't have the crab legs though.
> 
> Someplace not too far from either is the old school diner. Not a buffet but its pretty good and its definitely "different" than any other place you have been...I can almost guarantee you that lol. Even got a pretty good guitar man in there on the weekend nights. I couldn't eat the whole wheelchair platter....I think I might could have but I might have needed a wheelchair.


Is the Buccaneer still in business? Haven't eaten many of those places in years. Prefer to stay at fish camp.and just cook nowadays.


----------



## Bigtimber

TurkeyH90 said:


> Is the Buccaneer still in business? Haven't eaten many of those places in years. Prefer to stay at fish camp.and just cook nowadays.



Far as I know....all on same road...Altmans...then Buccaneer then end of road was Pelican Point. Pelican point was just always too close for me  to go to Buccaneer lol. I heard it is real good. Last time I pulled in there was years ago....and they had a line too long anyhow. They had a bunch of peacocks way out back wondering around every time I was there..hollering to high heaven. Sometimes we would just pull in there too check them out lol, Certainly appeared a little more upscale than my seedy haunts.


----------



## LTZ25

Milkman said:


> You obviously never ate at Charlie Williams.


You ever been to Vegas ? Some of the buffets are $30.00 but they are awesome .


----------



## Milkman

LTZ25 said:


> You ever been to Vegas ? Some of the buffets are $30.00 but they are awesome .


Yes I have been there and the buffets are great but not as impressive as Charlie Williams was. Part of it was the location I think.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Bigtimber said:


> Far as I know....all on same road...Altmans...then Buccaneer then end of road was Pelican Point. Pelican point was just always too close for me  to go to Buccaneer lol. I heard it is real good. Last time I pulled in there was years ago....and they had a line too long anyhow. They had a bunch of peacocks way out back wondering around every time I was there..hollering to high heaven. Sometimes we would just pull in there too check them out lol, Certainly appeared a little more upscale than my seedy haunts.


Nah, nothing really fancy. I agree I always like Pelican Point and that crab stew the best. Can't even eat shellfish much anymore cause of gout.


----------



## bigewalksalone

The only forum that always makes me hungry.. love the reading.
Maybe we need a forum on the best places to eat that have closed.
Plenty of them for sure.
I grew up in Rex anyone remember the Rio Vista on moreland ave. ?


----------



## DannyW

bigewalksalone said:


> I grew up in Rex anyone remember the Rio Vista on moreland ave. ?



Never been there but did frequent a Rio Vista on Memorial Drive...or was it Hwy 78? Been 35-40 years ago so it's hard to remember for sure. Anyway that was a favorite...loved the AYCE fried whole catfish.


----------



## bigewalksalone

DannyW said:


> Never been there but did frequent a Rio Vista on Memorial Drive...or was it Hwy 78? Been 35-40 years ago so it's hard to remember for sure. Anyway that was a favorite...loved the AYCE fried whole catfish.


Yea DannyW I think they we're related. Same food fried catfish,perch and chicken.


----------



## Milkman

Update for anyone checking this thread. 

 Redd House between Jefferson and Nicholson closed in early 2020 for Covid and still hasn’t reopened. 

The Blue Willow in Social Circle has closed permanently.


----------



## 4HAND

Milkman said:


> Update for anyone checking this thread.
> 
> Redd House between Jefferson and Nicholson closed in early 2020 for Covid and still hasn’t reopened.
> 
> The Blue Willow in Social Circle has closed permanently.


We ate at the Blue Willow several times when my BIL's family lived in Athens.
I remember their fried green tomatoes were delicious!


----------



## Railroader

If y'all wind up hungry in Waycross, try BMac's Buffet on 1 South...

Seafood on Fri and Sat, fish, shrimp fried and grilled, crab legs if you want em, they'll cook you some.  Clam strips, deviled crabs, and all kinds of sides.

Weekdays is $10, Seafood Nights are $14.

A fine spot to fill your tank...


----------



## poohbear

Silver Britches said:


> B & J's Seafood and here is their Facebook Page
> 
> If you ever get down here along the coast, check this place out, located in the small town of Darien, GA. This place stays packed! Check out their online menu at their website for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been by that place many times and have yet to stop and eat there. Every time I go by it is jammed packed, and too crowded for me to want to stop. I have heard nothing but great things about this place, and plan on checking it out sometime. Just don't like crowded places!
> 
> Oh man, I could eat a huge platter of them fried scrimp, right now!


But crowded places is where the best food is.


----------



## Darien1

Pelican Point in Crescent in McIntosh, County.  Hands down the best in Georgia for a seafood buffet.  Jenwrights in Brunswick has a seafood platter for two with fish, shrimp, clams, oysters, deviled crabs, and sides that might as well be a buffet.  I've ordered it 50 times, I bet.  My dining companion and I were never able to finish it all.  Best overall seafood I have ever eaten.


----------



## gawildlife

Mike 65 said:


> Buckners is off I-75 at the highway 36 exit, can't remember the exit number. Good food but no seafood. One of them places that keep bringing bowls of food  to your table as long as you keep eating. Got some of the best fried chicken, sat night they have BBQ and stew. Good country cooking.



I was shocked first time I had Buckner's BBQ and stew. Why in the heck are they fooling around with the rest of it?
I'd put that cue up against any other in the state.


----------



## gawildlife

NiteHunter said:


> The Garden Patch in Barnesville has some pretty good eating.



Hit or miss depending on the mood of the day. I've had really good and not so much. To inconsistent for me.


----------



## Railroader

X2 on Jinrights in Brunswick...A wonderful Mom and Pop joint.  Been eating there for many years.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Darien1 said:


> Pelican Point in Crescent in McIntosh, County.  Hands down the best in Georgia for a seafood buffet.  Jenwrights in Brunswick has a seafood platter for two with fish, shrimp, clams, oysters, deviled crabs, and sides that might as well be a buffet.  I've ordered it 50 times, I bet.  My dining companion and I were never able to finish it all.  Best overall seafood I have ever eaten.



Pelican Point changed ownership and is now the Fish Dock.  They no longer have the buffet.  Last time I ate there I was not impressed.  The food was good but portions too small for the price.


----------



## gawildlife

Tom W. said:


> Pat's Backwater Grill in Fortson is very good. I usually get the fried shrimp, jalipeno hush puppies, cheese grits and fried onion rings. Fills me up, too!
> But it's not a buffet......
> 
> When I had to spend a lot of time in Newnan we found the Green Tomato Cafe I believe the name is. It is near the mall as you exit the interstate,. Heading right and then having to cross the street to the left.  Great food there! And it is a buffet.



Green Tomato Buffet now have several locations. The one in McDonough is pretty good and the missus and I eat there often. About the only place around to find good gizzards and livers.


----------



## gawildlife

The two best fish joints in this area, imo, are The Fish Peddler in Thomaston and Fishtales in Griffin. Sit down and menu only.
Fishtales recently changed hands haven't eaten there since then so not sure if it stayed the same. The Peddler doesn't do fried but the shrimp is perfect boiled.


----------



## Milkman

Of all the places I learned about since starting this thread in 2013 only one that is still open stands out. It is very close to what I talked about in the OP. 

I am talking about Booty’s Fish House in Royston Ga. It is owned and operated by our member @Flash and his wife.  Good people serving good food. 

Check their Facebook page.


----------



## Howard Roark

Milkman said:


> Im dead serious about this, so it goes in the OT forum.
> 
> For a big portion of my life Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge in Athens, Ga. was the all around best place to get a buffet meal of old time BBQ and stew, fried fish and seafood, vegetables, desserts, etc.  Then they closed.
> 
> After that The Runway Fish House near Baldwin Ga became that place offering very near the same type menu in a buffet setting. Then they closed.
> 
> Is there such a place left in Ga. now ???



@Flash Booty’s Fish House.


----------



## Darien1

Doboy Dawg said:


> Pelican Point changed ownership and is now the Fish Dock.  They no longer have the buffet.  Last time I ate there I was not impressed.  The food was good but portions too small for the price.


Oh well, it's been some time since I was there.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Darien1 said:


> Oh well, it's been some time since I was there.



The Buccaneer that was down the road from Pelican Point was excellent too.  It burnt down, was reopened then closed again.  Back in the day Pelican Point was the best.


----------



## Mike 65

Milkman said:


> Of all the places I learned about since starting this thread in 2013 only one that is still open stands out. It is very close to what I talked about in the OP.
> 
> I am talking about Booty’s Fish House in Royston Ga. It is owned and operated by our member @Flash and his wife.  Good people serving good food.
> 
> Check their Facebook page.


I’ll be checking that out.


----------



## Big7

Journey's End in Loganville ain't bad.
Good catfish, everything else decent.

Fried oysters, clam and green tomatoes are good too.
Lot of different stuff.

Good salad and desert bar.
Not real expensive either.


----------

